# Mail.app should follow nettiquette-rules for reply-mails



## Remco (May 8, 2002)

I don't understand why Mail.app doesn't follow the rule that when you reply to a message, it should first paste the quote (original message) and put the cursor below the quoted text, so you can write your reply below the quoted text. Instead it puts it above the quoted text.
It should follow nettiquette-rules on this, or at least make it an option.


----------



## scruffy (May 9, 2002)

I dunno, I prefer reply first, then working backward through previous messages.

In most e-mail exchanges I have with (non-OS X using) people, that's the way their messages come to me too.


----------



## dricci (May 9, 2002)

I love the way it does it above the quoted text. It just looks better, especially for long message reply.

What I *can't* stand is my signature automagically put under the quoted text at the bottom.


----------



## nkuvu (May 9, 2002)

I agree with everyone.

Basically it's a matter of personal preference, I think.  I prefer my reply to be above the quoted text.  That way the recipient doesn't have to scroll to find out what I've said.  I do want my sig above the quoted text, like dricci said.

But it should be an option if someone really prefers to have their reply underneath the quoted text.


----------

